# I hate my school



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

So, I have hated my college for a long time now so much so that I'm graduating an entire year early. 
But what brings me here today is my rats. I have an ESA (emotional support animal) through the school. I had to get a note from my therapist and blah blah. I jumped through the hoops. But when I did it I only had two of my girls and since then my mischief has grown to six.
Well today a resident advisor approached me and told me I had to get back down to two or I'd have to get rid of them all.
First of all- I'm panicking. I love all my girls. I don't want to rant about that too much because I'm sure everyone can simpathize.
Second- it is the schools fault I have my esa- last year they forced this aweful girl and I to room together, things ended badly and in the middle of the semester I was forced out of my room. This led to months of severe depression and anxiety because of the change and other things. And this then led to my ESA to help deal with that.
I will be the first to admit that I should only have two, but I've rescued the other four from becoming feeders - we can debate the ethical issues later.
What should I do? I'm making an appointment with the school councilor to see if she can do anything.
And I'd also like to point out that the RA came to my room at almost 10 at night... how unprofessional. And, finals are three weeks away. Why would they bring this up now?

Please help! I love all my girls.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I don't have a lot to say about this topic because I am kind of on the school's side. I hope you find a solution soon though! Sorry I can't be more help. :/ maybe someone else has advice.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been in a similar situation- that led to me moving into a cheap apartment. 

Do you have anyone that could temporarily take any of the rats while you are finishing the semester? Friends or relatives? 
You can also ask the school if you could be allowed to keep them until the end of the semester, since finals are coming up really soon. They may or may not be sympathetic, but you can always try to get them to drop the subject until finals are finished.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

My boyfriend has two boys and I have my six girls. We're going to switch since I'm at his house all the time anyway. I think we have it all worked out, I'm just upset- it's been an anxious week


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Believe me, I know the feeling. 
Hopefully it all goes smoothly.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd live off campus. As someone who lived in the dorms, and was not allowed pets, I actually am on the school's side in this case. They may make exceptions for service animals, but they don't allow regular pets for many reasons (allergies, phobias of other students, infestation, smells, etc.) and I could see others not seeing this as "fair" treatment. 

I am sorry you are in this situation, but I think moving off campus and not having to abide by pet rules would be the best thing. Of course, you'd have to check with the landlord and make sure pets are allowed where ever you move to.


----------

